# Woodbury wildlife



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Anybody ever hunt woodbury wildlife near Coshocton?? I am going to go and do some scouting for this fall's bow hunt.
ski


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

I live real close to Woodbury and there is a lot of territory to bow hunt! just drive the back roads at dusk and hold on!!!you will get run over by deer! there are places you can get lost if you want to.I have seen some 8 ptrs. this summer cutting hay,lots of does with twins too.


----------

